# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  سؤال : من هم المحارم الجائز الخلوة بهم؟؟؟

## أبومروة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم .
وبـــعد:
سئل الامام النووي عليه رحمة الله عن هذا السؤال فأجاب بقوله : " هي كل من حُرم عليه نكاحها على التأبيد بسبب مباح لحرمتها. وقولنا (على التأبيد) إحتراز من أخت المرأة ونحوها (أي: عمتها وخالتها وبنتها إذا عَقَد على الأم ولم يدخل بها), وقولنا: (بسبب مباح) احتراز من الأم الموطوءة بشبهة وبنتها, فإنهما محرمتان على التأبيد لكن لا بسبب مباح, فإن وَطءَ الشبهة لا يوصف بأنه مباح ولا حرام، لأنه ليس فعل مكلف لأن الغافل ليس مكلفا. 
وقولنا: (لحرمتها) احتراز من الملاعنة فإنها محرمة على التأبيد بسبب مباح لكن لا لحرمتها بل عقوبةً لهما والله أعلم" الفتاوي المسمى بالمنثورات للنووي, المسألة 223

----------


## شريف شلبي

أخي الكريم ، ينبغي ألا يخلط بين أمرين في هذه المسألة :
الأول : أن هناك المحارم وهن اللاتي ذكرهن  الله عز وجل في كتابه في آية النساء ، فيحرم على الرجل نكاحهن ويجوز له الخلوة بهن - من غير ريبة .
الثاني : أن هذه الأصناف من النساء وإن كانت من المحارم ويجوز الخلوة بهن إلا أنه لا يجوز لهن إظهار زينتهن إلا لمن استثنى الله عز وجل في آية النور ولا يجوز النظر الى هذه الزينة  ، فتنبه لذلك .
فإن كثيراً من الناس يخلط بين الأمرين في الوقت الذي فرق الله بينهما ، وعليه فمثلاً  :
الأم والبنت والأخت والعمة والخالة ذكرن في آية النساء وآية النور فهن من المحارم اللاتي يجوز لهن إظهار زينتهن للرجل .
بنات الأخ وبنات الأخت والأم والأخت من الرضاعة من المحارم اللاتي لا يجوز لهن إظهار زينتهن للرجل - وهكذا ...
والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم ، وعلى من عنده علم بخلاف ذلك فليأتنا به نكن له شاكرين .

----------


## شريف شلبي

للرفع

----------

